# Mtd upper transmission belt, need help!



## Ryan Baldwin (Oct 7, 2020)

Need some advice for getting the upper transmission belt on my Mtd yard machine mower model number 13Bn660G352. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Ryan, welcome to the forum.

Attached is a U-tube video in which Taryl shows you how to replace the drive belts on an MTD variable speed riding lawn mower. Don't be fooled by his antics, Taryl is a very good mechanic.


----------

